# #2 ZENITH WIRE WHEELS RAFFLE



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

100 TICKETS $15.00 A TICKET 
PICK YOUR OWN NUMBER YOU WILL HAVE BETWEEN 10AM AND 11PM TO PICK YOUR NUMBERS 

INSTANT NUMBER PICK WITH PAYPAL OR CREDITCARD
OR MONEYORDER WHEN I RECIEVE I WILL CONTACT YOU THROUGH PM AND YOU CAN CHOOSE YOUR NUMBER 

WHAT YOU GET YOUR CHOICE OF ZENITH WIRE WHEELS ALL CHROME OR CHOICE OF POWDER COAT COLOR AND ANY COMBO ALSO YOUR CHOICE OF KNOCKOFF AND SHIPPED 

WE WILL HAVE A VIDEO DRAWING AND POST IT ON LAYITLOW WITHIN MINUTES OF THE FINISH 
JOHN KENEDY FROM BOWTIE CONNECTION TO PICK THE WINNING NUMBER

ALSO ANYONE CAN PLAY AND THE ONLY THING THE WINNER WILL BE REQUIRED TO PAY IS FOR GOLD UPGRADES


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

OHH YEAH GOT TO HYDRAULICS I AM ALSO HAVING A DRAWING FOR A COMPLETE FBSS SETUP WITH COILS


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

ill take 77 again when u whant payment


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

I take #99 :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

IT STARTED SEND NOW AND THERE YOURS


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

PLEASE PUT YOU LAYITLOW SCREEN NAME AND YOUR #'S IN THE PAYMENT PLEASE


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

my bad i seen the paypal, sorry :biggrin:


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

money sent


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

1st again :0


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

so is this gonna be an on going thing now or you only gonna do a few?


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

money sent to paypal :biggrin: 
can i get #23 please  :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

IT HAS BEGUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 7 2008, 08:55 PM~9891118
> *OHH YEAH GOT TO HYDRAULICS I AM ALSO HAVING A DRAWING FOR A COMPLETE FBSS SETUP WITH COILS
> *


cant find the juice raffle?????????????????????


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

ive probaly got enuf money in my paypal if u could find me 5 gold super sweep 3 bars


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 8 2008, 12:24 AM~9891489
> *IT HAS BEGUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: I said 99, well it's cool I may still win :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

when will the drawing be done? is there a date or just when the #'s are all sold? :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

MY BAD DO YOU WANNA CHANGE IT I CAN REALLY QUICK


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Sent payment for 63 and 64


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Feb 7 2008, 10:29 PM~9891551
> *when will the drawing be done? is there a date or just when the #'s are all sold? :biggrin:
> *


WHEN THERE ALL GONE


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

PM sent.


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 8 2008, 12:30 AM~9891558
> *MY BAD DO YOU WANNA CHANGE IT I CAN REALLY QUICK
> *


No, it's fine.


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

money sent for numbers 8 and 19


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

34 and 85 are tooken


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

INDIVIDUALS1996LA weres the juice raffle?? i cant find that shit in hydraulics


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

78 + 98 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 7 2008, 10:48 PM~9891741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cash when i see you sun :biggrin:


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

Paypal money sent #47&74 are mine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LA Homie (Mar 1, 2006)

I got 51 and 58


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

sent money for #18 :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

another one??? Damn JD you're on fire fokker!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 7 2008, 10:03 PM~9891904
> *rascal king
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 7 2008, 11:04 PM~9891915
> *another one??? Damn JD you're on fire fokker!!!!!!!! :0
> *


THEY ASKED ME TO DO IT


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 8 2008, 12:07 AM~9891944
> *THEY ASKED ME TO DO IT
> *


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

16 and 20 please :biggrin: stilldownivlife

paypal sent


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin: come on daddy needs a new set of ZENITH'S :0 :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

im just dreaming about 14x7 crosslace with 5.20s :yes: 


(i know its rims only)


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

okay im done... :biggrin: 


lmao.... how about if i buy out the whole board? :cheesy:
j/k. that totals $1125. :0


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Feb 8 2008, 12:23 AM~9892096
> *okay im done... :biggrin:
> lmao.... how about if i buy out the whole board? :cheesy:
> j/k. that totals $1125. :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zsmizle_@Feb 7 2008, 10:28 PM~9892144
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: so what?


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

hey are these 14's only or 13's too?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

13'S OR 14'S YOUR CHOICE 72 S/L OR XLACE OR 96 S/L AND ANY COLOR COMBO


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Feb 8 2008, 12:28 AM~9892147
> *:uh:  so what?
> *


1125??? Board's 1500


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 7 2008, 10:31 PM~9892172
> *13'S OR 14'S YOUR CHOICE 72 S/L OR XLACE OR 96 S/L AND ANY COLOR COMBO
> *


 :0 that will work :biggrin:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zsmizle_@Feb 7 2008, 10:35 PM~9892214
> *1125??? Board's 1500
> *


maybe i counted wrong? jeez I even busted out the calculator.


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

75 boxes remaining...


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Feb 8 2008, 12:49 AM~9892330
> *75 boxes remaining...
> *


My bad :biggrin: Thought u meant the whole board.


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zsmizle_@Feb 7 2008, 10:54 PM~9892386
> *My bad :biggrin: Thought u meant the whole board.
> *


WAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA YA FOKKER :guns:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

:uh: dbl post.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 7 2008, 10:30 PM~9891559
> *Sent payment for 63 and 64
> *


THATS THE NUMBER I WAS GOING TO CHOOSE :angry: :angry: :angry: 

GOOD LUCK TED :biggrin:


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

Money sent for #65


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Feb 8 2008, 12:55 AM~9892393
> *WAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA YA FOKKER :guns:
> *


WTF is WAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by The BIG M Biker_@Feb 8 2008, 05:11 AM~9892518
> *Money sent for #65
> *


I was waiting to see when you would get in on this again.. :biggrin:


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Feb 7 2008, 11:25 PM~9892616
> *I was waiting to see when you would get in on this again..  :biggrin:
> *


It's faster than driving to the Casino.... :biggrin:


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by The BIG M Biker_@Feb 8 2008, 05:28 AM~9892632
> *It's faster than driving to the Casino.... :biggrin:
> *


and easier... don't even have to leave home lol


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Feb 7 2008, 11:29 PM~9892639
> *and easier... don't even have to leave home lol
> *


Fo sho....   BUY SOME!!!


----------



## lacs n chevys (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The BIG M Biker_@Feb 7 2008, 11:33 PM~9892660
> *Fo sho....    BUY SOME!!!
> *


buy me a couple homie :biggrin:


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

money sent! #66 an #25


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 8 2008, 01:21 AM~9893121
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

Paypal sent. 

I'm goin big. I'll take 13, 21, 53, 67, 76, 97.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The BIG M Biker_@Feb 7 2008, 11:28 PM~9892632
> *It's faster than driving to the Casino.... :biggrin:
> *


Haha. For reals!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

wow its goin fast again


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 8 2008, 01:00 AM~9893241
> *wow its goin fast again
> 
> 
> ...


Sent mine 4 my numbers


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

good morning people :biggrin: 

hurry up and buy!
we need to see who the next ZENITH owners are gonna be :biggrin:


----------



## 83 buick regal (Oct 19, 2007)

I JUST SENT MY #S IN HOMIE :biggrin: 
CANT WAIT


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Just sent $,

3,35, and 75 please :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

anyone know who this is
Tony Benvenuti


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

nope sorry


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

4 n 91


----------



## phkntkn (Jul 10, 2005)

14 and 80


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

i'm in!
:biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

hey Individual i sent another paypal can i get #44 too please :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 7 2008, 10:19 PM~9891420
> *PLEASE PUT YOU LAYITLOW SCREEN NAME AND YOUR #'S IN THE PAYMENT PLEASE
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

MONEY SENT FOR #12 AND #28


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Is there a 2nd and 3rd prize like the first raffle?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Feb 8 2008, 03:26 PM~9896603
> *Is there a 2nd and 3rd prize like the first raffle?
> *


yes it will be anounced at the end :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## Granttttt (Nov 13, 2005)

i'm feelin it this time


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 8 2008, 02:35 PM~9896649
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is it just me, or do red x's keep coming up?


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Feb 8 2008, 03:00 PM~9896803
> *Is it just me, or do red x's keep coming up?
> *


  Not just you


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

I SEE THEM TOO :0


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

Just got a few more. I'm trying to make this go down tonight! 
:biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

money sent 30 49 88 :thumbsup:


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

hey what happen


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

ok well since my nubers got taken can u change that to 30 94 24


----------



## San Jo 64 SS (Sep 23, 2005)

payment sent for 10 & 24
 :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SJ BOMBA_@Feb 8 2008, 05:22 PM~9897219
> *payment sent for 10 & 24
> :biggrin:
> *


i told everyone it only counts if you payapl me with you #'s and screenname 
if you pick your numbers here then wait to pay it dont work 
thanks in advance


----------



## JustRite (Jan 29, 2007)

$$$ sent for #15 #69 #54


----------



## JustRite (Jan 29, 2007)

Should this be the official Dayton vs Zenith poll???? 

2 Zenith auctions are gonna close before 1 Dayton even comes close to being completed.

Maybe everyone already has there D'z


----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)

29 and 46


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

# 37 and 90 money sent


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

13 to go. :wow:


i guess i should make some room for these now?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

NOW IF THIS ENDS AT NIGHT I WILL HAVE MY 7YEAR OLD PICK THE WINNERS OR WE CAN WAIT TILL SAT


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

we have to wait for the 3 windows to pic a number?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

NO WE STOPED THAT DURING THE LAST RAFFLE

NOW HONESTLY DO YALL WANT TO DO ANOTHER RAFFLE AFTER THIS ONE OR WAIT


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

Iam going to paypal right now for # 36


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

i sent 60 bro for the numbers 9,25,87,33 ok thanks


----------



## Granttttt (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 8 2008, 08:08 PM~9898057
> *NO WE STOPED THAT DURING THE LAST RAFFLE
> 
> NOW HONESTLY DO YALL WANT TO DO ANOTHER RAFFLE AFTER THIS ONE OR WAIT
> *


if i dont win


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## LA Homie (Mar 1, 2006)

I got #42


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Feb 8 2008, 07:10 PM~9898070
> *Iam going to paypal right now for # 36
> *


I paypaled $30 Ill take # 42 too


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 8 2008, 06:08 PM~9898057
> *NO WE STOPED THAT DURING THE LAST RAFFLE
> 
> NOW HONESTLY DO YALL WANT TO DO ANOTHER RAFFLE AFTER THIS ONE OR WAIT
> *


go for it till it slows down! then go like once a month and shit!


----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

So if we want the ball/wheel machine to pick the numbers, we have to wait till tomorrow? What time? I'm down to wait. I'll go with whatever everyone else wants to do. I ain't in a big hurry. This is fun.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 78Linc_@Feb 8 2008, 05:22 PM~9898169
> *go for it till it slows down!  then go like once a month and shit!
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA Homie_@Feb 8 2008, 07:16 PM~9898127
> *I got #42
> *


  make it #17 then


----------



## og67impala (Dec 22, 2007)

i paypaled for 90 but gone what bot 92


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

psycho631
PICK 3 MORE THOSE ARE GONE ALLREADY


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 78Linc_@Feb 8 2008, 06:22 PM~9898169
> *go for it till it slows down!  then go like once a month and shit!
> *


...i can see these getting popular. its all about the gambling, some people might get addicted. :0


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Feb 8 2008, 07:23 PM~9898177
> *  make it #17 then
> *


#36 is going to WIN anyways :yes:


----------



## LA Homie (Mar 1, 2006)

:no: :no: :no:


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

Paypal sent homie wish me luck AGAIN


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

og67impala
PICK A NUMBER QUICK I CANT


----------



## og67impala (Dec 22, 2007)

92 bro


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Feb 8 2008, 06:30 PM~9898245
> *Paypal sent homie wish me luck AGAIN
> *


but how much did you pay?


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Feb 8 2008, 06:32 PM~9898265
> *but how much did you pay?
> *


Nun your buisness LOL weres my parts homie :biggrin:


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

i think getting the little guy to pick the numers is a killer idea...


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Feb 8 2008, 05:34 PM~9898278
> *i think getting the little guy to pick the numers is a killer idea...
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

3 left hurry up and buy


----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Feb 8 2008, 08:34 PM~9898278
> *i think getting the little guy to pick the numers is a killer idea...
> *


x3


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

I'LL TAKE # 52 ,ALREADY SENT THE MONEY :biggrin:


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Feb 8 2008, 06:24 PM~9898193
> *...i can see these getting popular. its all about the gambling, some people might get addicted. :0
> *


im down for another one right now :biggrin: 
!


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Feb 8 2008, 06:33 PM~9898269
> *Nun your buisness LOL weres my parts homie  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

so when r u planning on pulling numbers? today or tommorow?


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

LOOKS AND SOUNDS LIKE ITLL BE LATER TONIGHT?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## San Jo 64 SS (Sep 23, 2005)

we ready to pick? or is there still some for sale?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

2 NUMBERS LEFT


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

$ SENT NUMBER 22


----------



## ss62vert (Jun 17, 2002)

I'll take 41 payment sent...


----------



## LA Homie (Mar 1, 2006)

hno:


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

looks like its done dilly now! :0


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 78Linc_@Feb 8 2008, 06:13 PM~9898591
> *looks like its done dilly now!  :0
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

how am i supposed to get a # if i dont have paypal? by the time the money order gets to you 5 people will be riding on zenith while im on chinas


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

I AM 20 MINUTES FROM BOWTIE ITS GOING DOWN


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Feb 8 2008, 08:15 PM~9898599
> *how am i supposed to get a # if i dont have paypal? by the time the money order gets to you 5 people will be riding on zenith while im on chinas
> *


you could pay with a credit card through paypal


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 8 2008, 06:18 PM~9898617
> *I AM 20 MINUTES FROM BOWTIE ITS GOING DOWN
> *


----------



## 83 buick regal (Oct 19, 2007)

DAMN GOOD LUCK TO EVERY 1


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Feb 8 2008, 08:18 PM~9898619
> *you could pay with a credit card through paypal
> *


  

wait i dont have a credit card


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 8 2008, 08:18 PM~9898617
> *I AM 20 MINUTES FROM BOWTIE ITS GOING DOWN
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Lets do it


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 83 buick regal_@Feb 8 2008, 07:19 PM~9898624
> *DAMN GOOD LUCK TO EVERY 1
> *


x2


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

2nd and 3rd going to be the same as lastnights???
dont get me wrong im stoked for the knockoffs but I need a fast ticket one way out of china too :biggrin:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Feb 8 2008, 07:31 PM~9898696
> *2nd and 3rd going to be the same as lastnights???
> dont get me wrong im stoked for the knockoffs but I need a fast ticket one way out of china too  :biggrin:
> *


lmao.....


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

beemc..whats good? never got in on this one?? hope i get some of your luck tonight homie


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

good thing i opened up a space right next to my computer for them. tomorrow i'll go take off my stock rims.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Feb 8 2008, 06:44 PM~9898766
> *good thing i opened up a space right next to my computer for them. tomorrow i'll go take off my stock rims.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Feb 8 2008, 08:44 PM~9898765
> *beemc..whats good? never got in on this one?? hope i get some of your luck tonight homie
> *


i was gonna try my luck and buy a couple more but i guess im to late now that i some z's for the 65 rag my 63 is jealous


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

fuck the 63 is jealous...IM JEALOUS>>>>> hold it down with the imps eh?? thats gangsta


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)

any entries left?


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

no


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monsterpuff_@Feb 8 2008, 07:51 PM~9898814
> *any entries left?
> *


i'll sell you one of my entries for $50.


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Feb 8 2008, 07:52 PM~9898825
> *i'll sell you one of my entries for $50.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monsterpuff_@Feb 8 2008, 07:54 PM~9898838
> *:uh:
> *


JUST KEEEEDING MAYNEEEE DOOZ OPIN NAHMEAN?


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Feb 8 2008, 07:54 PM~9898843
> *JUST KEEEEDING MAYNEEEE  DOOZ OPIN NAHMEAN?
> *


sall good i already got some dayna danes i was hoping to come up on some z's


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

AND THE WINNIR IS


----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)

fuck!! same time tomarrow?


----------



## Granttttt (Nov 13, 2005)

i won second prize


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

congrats boys....


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

SO ARE YALL READY FOR ANOTHER ONE LET ME KNOW ASAP


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low4life68lac_@Feb 8 2008, 08:03 PM~9898887
> *fuck!! same time tomarrow?
> *


x2


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

good going. guess that means i have a big open space in my room now.


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 8 2008, 10:05 PM~9898900
> *SO ARE YALL READY FOR ANOTHER ONE LET ME KNOW ASAP
> *


lets do it


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

Im stoked for my knockoffs from lsat night still but the more chances i get the more ill buy....GIt 'r'dun


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck!!!!!! Lets do another one!


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

Whats 2nd and 3rd about this time big homie


----------



## og67impala (Dec 22, 2007)

what were the #s my computer sucks


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

fuck when i bought my squares i was gonna get 66-70 but i bitched out! o well maybe next time!!!!! 
and yea im ready for the next one! :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by og67impala_@Feb 8 2008, 07:12 PM~9898963
> *what were the #s my computer sucks
> *


67 68 80


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by og67impala_@Feb 8 2008, 08:12 PM~9898963
> *what were the #s my computer sucks
> *


67-68-80


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by og67impala_@Feb 8 2008, 07:12 PM~9898963
> *what were the #s my computer sucks
> *


67 68 80


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

i wouldnt of won of i *would of bought a box yesterday. i would of chosen 65,18 or 3






*dont have paypal or credit card


----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

I took the wife and kids out to dinner. We got in a fight because I couldn't stop talking about the raffle. My wife said, "Drop it already. You're not gonna win anyways".

Haha, TOMA.



Lucky number 67...They're going on my 67 Cutlass!!!!








:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



Thanks for putting this all together and thanks to everyone who participated. I'll show love the next go around too.


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

congrats gona look good


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 77towncar_@Feb 8 2008, 09:00 PM~9899379
> *congrats gona look good
> *



X2


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

lets do another one!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

CONGRATS TOO ALL THE WINNERS I WILL POST 2ND) AND 3RD) PLACE PRIZE IN A FEW MINUTES
ALSO HERE COMES RAFFLE #3


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Feb 8 2008, 09:51 PM~9899308
> *I took the wife and kids out to dinner.  We got in a fight because I couldn't stop talking about the raffle.  My wife said, "Drop it already.  You're not gonna win anyways".
> 
> Haha, TOMA.
> ...


CONGRADULATIONS HOMIE HIT ME UP AS SOON AS YOU DECIDE HOW YOU WANT THEM


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

WHAT ABOUT $30 A TICKET 2 SETS OF WHEELS 
OR $40 A TICKET 3 SETS OF WHEELS


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 8 2008, 09:34 PM~9899692
> *WHAT ABOUT $30 A TICKET 2 SETS OF WHEELS
> OR $40 A TICKET 3 SETS OF WHEELS
> *


winner take all or muiltaple winners


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

2 OR 3 WINNERS


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

I WANT YALL TO DECIDE ON THIS ONE LIKE I SAID BEFORE THIS IS FOR MY LAYITLOW FAMILY


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 8 2008, 09:47 PM~9899788
> *2 OR 3 WINNERS
> *


how about combining the wheel and hydro raffle together just a thought


----------



## Granttttt (Nov 13, 2005)

$30 a ticket is too much for me, i'm broke


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

HOW ABOUT JUST KEEPING IT ONE SET OF WHEELS


----------



## Granttttt (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 8 2008, 11:58 PM~9899872
> *HOW ABOUT JUST  KEEPING IT ONE SET OF WHEELS
> *


how about for this last one you give second place a set too :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

AS MUCH AS I WOULD LOVE TO DAMM THAT WOULD HURT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

WAIT A MINUTE WHY DID YOU SAY LAST ONE


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

how about only two prizes for third raffle?

set of zenith rims

set of chinas


:dunno:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 8 2008, 10:12 PM~9899947
> *WAIT A MINUTE WHY DID YOU SAY LAST ONE
> *


PAY NO ATTENTION TO HIM HES DRUNK AND DOESNT KNOW WHAT HES TALKING ABOUT. :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Feb 8 2008, 11:12 PM~9899948
> *how about only two prizes for third raffle?
> 
> set of zenith rims
> ...


 :uh: HELL NO IM TRYING TO CONVERT YALL


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 8 2008, 10:14 PM~9899973
> *:uh: HELL NO IM TRYING TO CONVERT YALL
> *


just throwing it out there..... who knows, you have to have some interesting shit laying around.


----------



## Granttttt (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 9 2008, 12:14 AM~9899973
> *:uh: HELL NO IM TRYING TO CONVERT YALL
> *


what about 2nd place a 50% off and 3rd 25% or something


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

BUT HOW MUCH PER TICKET


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Granttttt_@Feb 8 2008, 10:16 PM~9899985
> *what about 2nd place a 50% off and 3rd 25% or something
> *


not bad. still allows the winnder to get a nice set of knockoffs, rims or something...


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 8 2008, 10:18 PM~9899994
> *BUT HOW MUCH PER TICKET
> *


$12?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Feb 8 2008, 11:19 PM~9900008
> *$12?
> *


HMMM NO :biggrin:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 8 2008, 10:22 PM~9900028
> *HMMM NO :biggrin:
> *


cant really go under $15.... :dunno:


----------



## Swingin80Lincoln (Feb 17, 2003)

maybe have a set of powdercoated ones for 1st, all chromes for 2nd and knockoffs for 3rd. charge 30-35 a ticket. it will help keep people from buying 3-4 tickets and give more people a chance.


----------



## Granttttt (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 9 2008, 12:12 AM~9899947
> *WAIT A MINUTE WHY DID YOU SAY LAST ONE
> *


the last one could be the big promotion for round 3 :biggrin: :biggrin: 




you could just keep prices the same but double the limit to 200 tickets


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 8 2008, 09:18 PM~9899994
> *BUT HOW MUCH PER TICKET
> *


leave it how it is man im sure what ever 2nd and 3rd get is worth more then what they put into the raffle


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

SO HERE IT IS EITHER 30 A TICKET 2 WINNERS 2 SETS OF WHEELS 
OR 15 A TICKET 1 SET OF WHEELS AND 2 OTHER SMALL PRIZES


----------



## Swingin80Lincoln (Feb 17, 2003)

first option. 2 sets, 2 wieners.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

2 sets of rims
$15 a ticket
300 tickets


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

keep it the way it is id be happy just to get third and a set of chips keep the price 15$


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

keep it the same as before... why fuck with a good thing


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

OKAY 
2ND) SET OF ALL CHROME ZENITH KNOCKOFFS 
3RD)CHOICE OF 8 SWITCH EXTENSIONS OR KOOLAID SLOW DOWN


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

50 tickets .....$30 each....includes shipping.......  

CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL THE WINNERS!!!!!


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 9 2008, 02:01 AM~9900633
> *50 tickets .....$30 each....includes shipping.......
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL THE WINNERS!!!!!
> *


thats not a bad idea either


----------



## scrapping_mazda_mini (Nov 15, 2002)

is it to late to get in on this??????????????????


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

yea is it too late??? what numbers are still available???


----------



## Granttttt (Nov 13, 2005)

this draw is over, there is new thread for the new one


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Feb 9 2008, 01:02 AM~9900639
> *thats not a bad idea either
> *


not a bad idea 
with a 2nd and 3rd


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Granttttt_@Feb 9 2008, 04:35 PM~9903842
> *this draw is over, there is new thread for the new one
> *


Who won???


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

I NEED ALL THE WINNERS TO PM ME THERE INFO PLEASE


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

congrats to the winners 67-68-80


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

HERE ARE THE WHEELS ...SEE YA TOMARROW AND AGAIN CONGRATS


----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

:wave: 
:yes: 
:biggrin: 
:thumbsup: 

Thanks again! See you tomorrow. I can't wait.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

SOUNDS GOOD


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

:biggrin: 

My Zenith pics.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

CHECK OUT ZENITH WIRE WHEELS AND INDIVIDUALS CC ON 
LIVIN THE LOW LIFE TODAY ON THE SPEED CHANNEL AT 10:30 EASTERN 9:30 CENTAL 8:30 MOUNTAIN 7:30 PACIFIC


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT FOR THE REAL ZENITHS


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT FOR REAL ZENITHS I WENT FOR BROKE TO KEEP THE NAME ALIVE


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

$15 SHIPPED US $20 SHIPPED CANADA
LIMITED QUANITY


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT

FOR UPDATED PICS PLEASE FELLAS :wave:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Feb 27 2008, 11:28 PM~10047357
> *:wave:
> :yes:
> :biggrin:
> ...


TTT FOR THE PICS


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

RAFFLE #2 WINNER


> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Feb 29 2008, 06:32 PM~10060675
> *A BIG thanks to JD.  It was great meeting you homie.  The wheels came out great!  Nice and subtle just like I wanted.  Much props to the crew at Zenith.  Man, my Cutlass is turning some heads now.  Makes me not want to sell it.
> 
> Here they are. 14x6, 72 spoke, crossed lace.  Black chrome finish on the hub ring and on the inner nipples.  I think I'm the only one to have them done like this so far.  They have the look I was going for.
> ...


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------

